# FO3:  Why doesn't forum search return useful results?

## pjp

Navigation: [Forums] [Table of Contents]

Why doesn't forum search return useful results?

Try using search terms that are as rare and relevant as possible: exact module names or model numbers instead of generic words like 'module' or 'ethernet', for example. Use 'AND' to separate words, or select the 'Search for all terms' radio button to get more precise results. Remember that only words of three characters and longer are indexed, so you can't search for short words like 'su' or only numbers like '1.2.3'. Nor can you search for words in the stoplist.

For more information, see this thread.

----------

